# Safari 6.0, vider le cache



## gastchko42 (29 Juillet 2012)

Où est passé : Vider le cache dans Safari 6.0
Merci pour vos précieuses réponses.


----------



## spider75 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Il faut aller dans les préférences de safari, cliquer sur options avancées, cocher en bas "afficher Développement dans la barre de menu", ressortir des préférences, aller dans Développement, dans la barre de menu donc, et le cache est là désormais.


----------



## gastchko42 (30 Juillet 2012)

spider75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut aller dans les préférences de safari, cliquer sur options avancées, cocher en bas "afficher Développement dans la barre de menu", ressortir des préférences, aller dans Développement, dans la barre de menu donc, et le cache est là désormais.


Bonjour spider75
Merci pour votre rapide et précieuse réponse.
En suivant votre information, j'ai résolu le problème.
Très bonne journée et meilleures salutations.
gastchko42


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Août 2012)

On peut aussi passer par le menu _Réinitialisation > Historique _
qui vide les caches comme l'ancien menu _Vider le cache_,

mais qui réinitialise en plus les icônes des sites et les recherches récentes ! 

On a d'autre part la réinitialisation des aperçus des pages web et des données des sites web,
de quoi faire un grand nettoyage !

Tout cela n'avait pas été annoncé par Apple dans les 200 nouveautés de Mountain Lion


----------



## gastchko42 (6 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On peut aussi passer par le menu _Réinitialisation > Historique _
> qui vide les caches comme l'ancien menu _Vider le cache_,
> 
> mais qui réinitialise en plus les icônes des sites et les recherches récentes !
> ...



Mes remerciements FrançoisMacG pour votre astuce dont l'action est radicale.
Consultant journellement un site bancaire qui conseille de vider le cache, à quelle fréquence
peut-on réaliser cette opération et faut-il laisser toutes les cases cochées avant de cliquer 
sur Réinitialiser ?
Meilleures salutations.
gastchko42


----------



## otgl (7 Août 2012)

gastchko42 a dit:


> Consultant journellement un site bancaire qui conseille de vider le cache, à quelle fréquence
> peut-on réaliser cette opération et faut-il laisser toutes les cases cochées avant de cliquer
> sur Réinitialiser ?



Quand tu veux consulter un site bancaire ou tout autre site sensible, je te conseille de faire Safari > Navigation privée. Un bandeau "PRIVÉ" apparaît alors dans la barre d'adresses, et t'indique qu'aucune information liée aux sites que tu visites ne sera enregistrée. Quand tu finis ta consultation, il suffit de refaire Safari > Navigation privée, et le bandeau disparaît.

Cela évite de réinitialiser Safari à chaque fois.


----------



## gastchko42 (7 Août 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Quand tu veux consulter un site bancaire ou tout autre site sensible, je te conseille de faire Safari > Navigation privée. Un bandeau "PRIVÉ" apparaît alors dans la barre d'adresses, et t'indique qu'aucune information liée aux sites que tu visites ne sera enregistrée. Quand tu finis ta consultation, il suffit de refaire Safari > Navigation privée, et le bandeau disparaît.
> 
> Cela évite de réinitialiser Safari à chaque fois.



Bonjour otgl,
Merci pour ce conseil que je vais appliquer immédiatement.
Ah! qu'il est rassurant pour un novice d'avoir sur les forums de MacG des fins connaisseurs
motivés pour apporter leur aide et savoir.

Encore merci otgl et meilleures salutations.
gastchko42


----------

